# PES 2018 alle Lizenzen ?



## pascha953 (23. September 2017)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo man alle Lizenzen runterladen kann und wie man es ins Spiel integriert.


----------



## Autorocker (25. Januar 2018)

Google?

z.b PES 2018 - PES Patch


----------

